
Show HN: A tool to find AirPods - epicide
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fruitbasket.io" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fruitbasket.io</a><p>I made the original version in December of 2016. For the past few months, I have gotten plenty of great feedback from people who were able to snag a pair. I was even mentioned on Business Insider.<p>The URL used to be fruit-basket.surge.sh (which will still work!), but I figured fruitbasket.io was a bit easier to remember.<p>If you are looking for AirPods (especially for Mother&#x27;s Day!), go ahead and give it a shot. It&#x27;s completely free to use! But if I do help you out, all I ask is that you consider donating :) This is done completely in my free time and I really only want to help people grab some awesome headphones.<p>(Pro tip: it should work with any product sold in Apple Stores if you grab the right &quot;item ID&quot;!)
======
helb
Heh, i thought this was a tool to find lost wireless earbuds… somehow. Got a
bit confused when i reached that _" especially for Mother's Day"_.

